# Any Dove Hunters?



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Anyone going dove hunting today? I have to wait until evening to go out, it's driving me crazy.


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

i thought about it, but the squirrels are more tempting to me. i wouldn't be able to know for sure if i was shooting at a dove, i know what a squirrel looks like.

BTW, this weekend (2-3) is a free hunting weekend for OK residents.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh, we wanted to go out to the sandhills tomorrow, but wouldn't you know it, we had to buy hay this payday and don't have the money for our hunting permits. Oh well. We did see a bunch of dove fly over our house this evening. Ahhh, if only we had had the shotgun outside!! LOL
Good luck, let us know if you get anything. We've had some cool fronts that will probably start pushing them through.


----------



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

I will be sittin/standin and ready come high noon tomorrow, Sept. 2,2006 opening day. The first week here is from noon to sunset. Bag limit is 12. I am hoping to get em too.  :dance:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

I may not get to this weekend since it's my DD's birthday weekend along with family get together for the holiday, but I'm gonna try next weekend. This is gonna be my first year ever to dove hunt. I found a place somewhat close to me that is suppose to be a good spot. It's located on a wildlife management area. So I'm gonna just start jumping over there whenever I get a chance, be a greenhorn, and start learning to dove hunt. 

Cowgirl, do you have quit a few doves over there in your part of the state? Not much here as I live in the foothills of the Ozarks. Not much big grain growers here. The Fort Gibson WMA that I'm gonna cut my teeth on is located about 40 miles from me. Also, I just happen to draw in on a bonus deer hunt over there for October so I thought maybe the perfect way to scout the area is to go over there and do some dove hunting.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

r.h. we have a LOT of dove here. DH and I managed to get our limit last night in a short amount of time.
We can either sit in lawn chairs in the back yard or go down to our windmill pond and hunt. We've had so much rain in the last couple of weeks, the tall weeds make finding the downed doves a challenge.




> BTW, this weekend (2-3) is a free hunting weekend for OK residents.


[/QUOTE] 
posifour, thanks for the reminder, I had forgotten about that!


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

no dove, but got a tree rat!! sounds knida meager, but i don't think it's too bad for my first day ever.


----------



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

:Bawling: A sad day of hunting here today....none came within range.... :grump:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lairvine said:


> :Bawling: A sad day of hunting here today....none came within range.... :grump:


Glad YOU got to go!! LOL I spent the day cleaning up tree limbs and and getting my computer fixed. Maybe tomorrow Ill tackle the tree thats down in the front yard, if I get the chainsaw sharpened.

Happy to know you made it through Ernesto.

And try full camo. Doves are spooky birds and I do better if I wear a head net and dont move a muscle until Im ready to shoot. If you so much as twitch a finger too soon they will veer oof


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I enjoy dove hunting for the fast action! My son & I managed to get our limit today. Does anyone have a recipe?


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

bak47, sometimes I like to wrap the breasts in bacon and cook over coals basting with bbq sauce.
I think my favorite is to filet them off the bone, pound them thin, dip in egg and cracker crumbs, chicken fry them, make a gravy with the drippings and serve over mashed tatoes. 


edited to add, We got our limit again last night, I'm going to cook some up for supper tonight. Maybe use some dried morel mushrooms in the gravy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

bgak47 said:


> I enjoy dove hunting for the fast action! My son & I managed to get our limit today. Does anyone have a recipe?


Roll them in flour and lightly brown in butter. Add half white wine and half water along with garlic, mushrooms and rice. When rice is done so is the dove


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

That sounds good Bearfoot, I'm going to give it a try, thanks!


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Limited yesterday (15) in under 2 hours over sunflowers just for dove hunting. We're sunrise to sunset this year, something new for Kentucky. Don't ask how many AA's it took though!

Favorite recipe:

Marinate (Breasts) in 1/2 worsteschire and 1/2 italian dressing. wrap in bacon & grill.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

I used to when I lived down south. They've talked about a season up here in Michigan, Ohio, and New York, and that would be nice but it is a different type of hunting down south. It is a family tradition for many and a real social event there. If they ever did hunt them here, they should restrict the season, places to hunt, and numbers allowed. I think that the numbers of guys actually hunting them in the north would be very small. You just don't see thousands of them in flocks up here. It's like Xmas and the Fourth of July for our southern friends though. Good eating too!


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Marinate them in red wine and Italian dressing. Grill and bed with wild rice. Add mushrooms to marinade, bring to boil and then simmer until thickens and pour over dove and rice. Finish bottle of wine.

Alternate: pan-fry marinated breasts in bacon drippings. Finish bottle of wine.

Alternate: (for bad days) Leave Italian dressing in pantry, drink bottle of wine and complain about them :grump: fast-flying doves.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Bump for recipe requested


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Stephen, We've been getting our limit about every night, I'm going to try some of these recipes.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

cowgirleone... it sounds like you get to hunt doves nearly everyday?


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

bgak47, we have quite a few dove here, we can either sit in our back yard and shoot or go down to the windmill pond in the pasture and catch them in the evening.
I didn't get to go tonight, but hopefully will get to go back out Sunday.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

cowgirlone said:


> bgak47, we have quite a few dove here, we can either sit in our back yard and shoot or go down to the windmill pond in the pasture and catch them in the evening.
> I didn't get to go tonight, but hopefully will get to go back out Sunday.


 I enjoy the evening shooting too cowgirlone... when they come to drink at the ponds. Our ponds here in central OK have suffered from the drought, so the doves have concentrated at the ponds that aren't dried up. I live in Midwest City, so I hunt at several places in Pott county.Nice talking to you! Do you hunt with a dog? A retriver?


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

There are literally hundreds of Dove in the pasture just North of ours, but none in ours, we have no idea why. So my hubby said tomorrow evening he's sending the kids down the road and have them throw rocks to scare them this way. LOL


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

bgak47, I don't use a dog. We've had so much rain the last few weeks, I thought the tall weeds would make it hard to find the downed birds......so far it hasn't been a problem.  

6e, that's a good idea.
The pasture north of my place has quite a few sunflowers, the birds love them!


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

its been slow here went out 3x only gave me 4


----------

